# Is There A Worse Name Than Mike Hunt?



## petesbrew (17/3/09)




----------



## kabooby (17/3/09)

Surely not  

Kabooby


----------



## Pollux (17/3/09)




----------



## chappo1970 (17/3/09)

Went to school with a Hugh Main and a Wayne King. Poor bastards!


----------



## Katherine (17/3/09)

Ken Root


----------



## Airgead (17/3/09)

I went to school with a girl from an ethnic background. Her surname was Taglia which is pronounced Talia. her parents wanted to give her a good anglo name... so they called her Jenny...


----------



## decibel (17/3/09)

A customer I dealt with once was asian - Phat Ho


----------



## Cracka (17/3/09)

Used to have a teacher at school who's last name was horn. We nicked-named him Iva :lol:


----------



## Gerard_M (17/3/09)

I had a deceased estate during my short stint at the Public Trustee's Office.......Olive Teresa Green


----------



## buttersd70 (17/3/09)

I worked in a call center, wher it was policyo call the customers by name to form 'raport'....I took great relish when I got a customer whose name was Phuc Mi.....

iniatially I pronounced it "fook", but he corrected me.....he said it was pronounced with a hard U...."fuk".....so I took great relish throughout the conversation, loudly and proudly, saying "fuk me!".....the floor manager was pushing a kitten out of his arse by the time he got to my work station...it was classic. No, it was legendary. :lol:


----------



## DKS (17/3/09)

I had a mate at school his name was Mathew Hunt When asked he would tell the teachers his name was 
"Isacc Hunt sir, Isacc Hunt"
"Well, Isacc Hunt " the teaher would start his rant
Then Mathew would but in and say 
"Im sorry to hear that sir" or "Is that so" 
I dont think any of them caught on  
Daz


----------



## warthog (17/3/09)

an asian bloke i went to school his name was Tam Phon

a bloke at my local RSL his name was Lorn bowlon. When he got paged on the PA system i always thought it was someone playing pranks until i met him one day.


----------



## jonocarroll (17/3/09)

Pollux said:


>


I knew a 'Phil Dix'... Poor bastard.


----------



## Sully (17/3/09)

Richard Cummins


----------



## MarkBastard (18/3/09)

Working in the Intl courier game I deal with quite a few people from Singapore, Hong Kong etc.

Some of the funniest names ever. Some just choose their favourite English word, so there's people called 'Fish'.

But the best one was recently, a dude called Chin Kok. I'm gunna just call him Ben Affleck from now on!


----------



## sinkas (18/3/09)

head of CSIRO human nutrition is Richard Head


----------



## Sully (18/3/09)

I remember going to TAFE with a bloke whos last name was McFeetus. Did that conjure up some sick images.... "Would you like fries with that?"


----------



## Pollux (18/3/09)

NSW gaming minister used to be Richard Face......

I work at the casino, you should see some of the names I see......

Supaporn 
Pornsuk
Titiporn......


These are all legit Thai names...


----------



## Adamt (18/3/09)

There was a bloke at my school called Paul Hiscock.


----------



## clay (19/3/09)

There was a Kerr family at my school when I grew up. Had quite a few kids but the two I remember were Wayne and Shane.


----------



## petesbrew (19/3/09)

Pollux said:


> NSW gaming minister used to be Richard Face......
> 
> I work at the casino, you should see some of the names I see......
> 
> ...



Yeah they love their porn names in thailand. Always good for a chuckle.


----------



## Pollux (19/3/09)

I have actually met a Titisuk Supaporn.......

I actually laughed when he handed me his membership card, I don't think he got why....


----------



## ikern (19/3/09)

Gotta love the Thai names. I had to deal with one of our people from our site in Thailand and her first name was Pornphan....

Also heading to Shanghai for a training session and one of the other attendees is called Silky Wang......can't wait to put a name to face.

Soz.


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/3/09)

I once overheard roll call for a primary school and one kid's name was Dorkus


----------



## mr_tyreman (21/3/09)

i got a coupla mates who are brothers Wang and Car

spelt quang and khang or some shit.....hahahaha


----------



## smudge (21/3/09)

I had a competition with a mate with the winner being the one who could produce a photocopy of a driver's licence with the 
strangest/weirdest name. This went on for a year or so with plenty of good ones.

Until I conceded. An asian lass who wanted to keep her family name (Pong) and choose a christian name more accepted in her
new country chose............Fanny.

I kid you not!

Cheers,
smudge


----------



## Boozy the clown (23/3/09)

I have met Kum Kum Lucky.

I went to school with Gavin Mycock. Met his dad, Richard Mycock.


----------



## glennheinzel (23/3/09)

A couple of Korean names - BongKyo and Hyemin. 

An economist at Morgan Stanley is Dick Berner.

There's also the story about the Nuss removalists. Their sons are P.Nuss and A.Nuss.


----------



## zabond (24/3/09)

The two Scots :BEN DOON & PHILIP McCAVITY or the Irish pair MICHALE FITSPATRICK & PATRICK FITSMICHALE


----------



## newguy (24/3/09)

My cousin swears this is a real person. He worked with a guy whose last name was Orpinka. He had a niece, first name Orlinka. Yes, Orlinka Orpinka. Cruel parents.


----------



## TidalPete (24/3/09)

In my surf club days we used to have a bloke in the club who used to get more than his fair share (If you know what I mean  )
Some sheila saw me & a mate looking out of the front window of the clubhouse & yelled out to us "Is Mark Hunt up there?"
As there are now a few females on this forum I"ll leave it to your imagination the replies she got before she took off in all haste. :lol: 

TP


----------



## jonocarroll (24/3/09)

You need a license to own a gun or drive a car, but somehow parenting is free-for-all...


----------



## petesbrew (25/3/09)

:lol: :lol: 

Before our 1st kid was born we got a great book called "what not to name your child".
It had some brilliant tips in there. eg. 
don't call a white kid a black kid's name like Leroy, 
don't give names they can't live up to eg, Einstein (They'll constantly get sarcastic comments like "nice one einstein", everytime they f##k up.)
Don't chose names of villains, eg, Pol Pot, Adolf... etc.

Shit it's a funny book.


----------



## kevo (25/3/09)

Heard of a female teacher whose surname was Carriage.

Being unmarried, her name was Miss Carriage.  

Apparently one of her students rang a local radio station and won a prize because of her teacher's unfortunate name.

True story

Kev


----------



## bowie in space (25/3/09)

Gaye Girle - My mums boss's name after she married a frenchman :huh:


----------



## ikern (26/3/09)

The Olympics have also been a source of interesting names. A couple that I recall (apologies in advance for dodgy spelling) - 

American female swimmer - Misty Hymen
Italian basketballer - [email protected] (was great listening to the announcers trying to point out the proper pronounciation while a guys running round a basketball court with [email protected] on his back)

Cheers,

Soz


----------



## hatchor (26/3/09)

Used to live in university accommodation..... next door neighbours were both great people with even better names.

The bloke was called Duk Kwak and the girl was Annal Stoker..... there was also a guy on the floor called Rheams Akid....

_interesting _times i must say, we had a maori guy that used to just walk the halls with a garbage bag full of beer and ice, offering anyone who would have one with him! God knows where he got the cash, but he always had beer!


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (26/3/09)

At a place on the NSW south coast called Gerringong there is a real estate agent there called Dick Payne. So we propmtly 'borrowed' the small sign above the door which was carelessly attached with only 2 u bolts. 

The next day we walked past having a chuckle and above the door was another sign just like the one we 'borrowed'. It must have happened so often that he got the signs made in bulk.

ps. I did this in my misspent youth and don't condone 'borrowing' other peoples things.


----------



## glenos (26/3/09)

I've just had a series of Hep A and B immunisations from Dr Payne.


----------



## Adamt (26/3/09)

Ohhh that reminds me... there used to be a chiropractor near us, had a massive sign on a building at an intersection:
*
DR C. SLAUGHTER
CHIROPRACTOR*


----------



## microbe (27/3/09)

When I was growing up the local plumber was a Gary Gush.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## Sully (27/3/09)

microbe said:


> When I was growing up the local plumber was a Gary Gush.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> microbe





We had a Glubbs Plumbing Service


----------



## Airgead (27/3/09)

If we're going to talk nominative determinism (technical term for names reflecting professions) a solicitor I walk past every day is Mr Lawstop.


----------



## Snow (27/3/09)

Our landscape planning and treescape amenity expert here at work is named ........... Lyndal Plant. :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/3/09)

Pains me to say this but the specialist I am seeing at the local hospital is called Dr Assmann.
And there's no prizes for guessing what he specialises in :unsure: 

Andrew


----------



## Mantis (27/3/09)

I remember from my very early childhood, my mum and dad having kittens and nearly rolling around on the floor. They had just seen a sign on a lawyers business in Warnambool I think we were, 

Hitchcock and Scrachit


----------



## newguy (28/3/09)

Not a person's name, but funny. This is a restaurant in Portland, Oregon. Don't know if it is still around as the picture is pretty old.


----------



## Crusty (28/3/09)

Man this thread is so funny.
True story,
we have a relief doctor here, Dr Paine. Another doctor in Maclean who has now passed away was Dr Allcock. I kid you not.
Crusty


----------



## Pollux (28/3/09)

Crusty I think I know that doctor....

Did they come from Kempsey?


----------



## Crusty (28/3/09)

Pollux,
Not too sure where both doctors were from originally. Allcock was a GP at Maclean, NSW for about 50 years or more, he died a few years ago. Dr Victoria Paine is a relief GP for Dr Hope here in Yamba, NSW.
Dr Hope is a cracker too. 
Crusty


----------



## Pollux (29/3/09)

I thought it was Victoria....

My mum is good friends with her.....small world???


/end off-topic life history chatting.


----------



## Screwtop (29/3/09)

Near Coffs Harbour in NSW......Moonee Beach for the Greek speaking Brewers :lol:


----------



## ollave (3/4/09)

Randy Katz. (Yes, American.)


----------



## BEC26 (4/4/09)

2 new Maori kids at a Mt Druitt school in Western Sydney in the late 80's

Surname - Mowa
First names Victor and Rova

Principal got copies of the birth certificates to prove she wasn't making it up! :lol:


----------



## Bongchitis (5/4/09)

There is , or was, an american nascar driver called Dick Trickle.

Very sad!


----------



## chuck_d (5/4/09)

It cracks me up that this was the first thread when I clicked into the humour forum. I went to school with a kid named Mike Hunt. First day of Spanish class the teacher is doing roll call, gets to him and says, "Mike Hunt? Ooohhhhh, Michael?" Our principal's name was, no lie, Steven Dickoff. The running joke is that his daughter was named Tara. My roommate's name was Josh Sky Walker, and his brother was Jonathan Daniel Walker (you could call him Johnny Walker or Jack Daniel).


----------



## ibast (24/4/09)

In the Yellow pages in Australia do a new search on Richard Hole.

I've met the guy.


----------



## Tony M (25/4/09)

This guy will solve all your problems


----------



## Moray (25/4/09)

our old GP was Dr Suss.

we stopped seeing him after he offered to give a mate a 2nd opinion whilst he was getting his prostate checked out


----------



## Ivan Other One (25/4/09)

Our local radio DJ, Pricey, raeds birthday calls and got had by his producer with the names of Adam Zappel and Candice Spencer.


----------



## jonocarroll (30/4/09)

Fresh off the FailBlog...


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/4/09)

that's the OP, Jono.


----------



## jonocarroll (30/4/09)

<_< And the OP doesn't have the FailBlog logo on it - where's that MathFail, did it go on FailBlog too?


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/4/09)

huh?


----------



## Brewtus (30/4/09)

As Thais have been mentioned, the name Dawson translates to Daw (Door) = Penis and Son = small so it is like Mr Littlecock in Thai. My work mate suffered this for 4 years over there. Another guy told me how he heard a Thai general laughing about funny western names but no one dare explain the meaning of his name, General Turd Pong.


----------



## caleb (30/4/09)

I remember in High School we had a casual teacher one day who asked us to write our names down on the roll so she could see who was present. In addition to our own names, many of us wrote down some of these "classic" joke names, like Mike Hunt, Wayne Kerr, Hugh Jaars, etc.

Once the list was handed in, the teacher looked it over and said "right, there's obviously more names on here than students... some of you are obviously trying to cover for students who've ditched class, aren't you! So, I'm going to READ THE ROLL OUT LOUD, and I expect those present to answer!"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pollux (30/4/09)

I swear I was in that class....

We once has a casual teacher who said "if I get back a list with more names than the number of students in the room, I will strike names off at random, those struck off will be marked as truant..."

She got an accurate list.


----------



## Weizguy (2/5/09)

One of the bosses at my work, a call centre, was asked to ring back a customer called Myra Mains on Aprils Fools day, many years ago.
It was the local crematorium.
I could tell you about the funny names of some of the customers I saw, but that is, apparently, a breach of confidentiality.

Oh, and I remember seeing a sign for Dr Fist, optometrist in Perth, a few years back.


----------



## Cube (2/5/09)

Wife went to school with a guy called Dwayne, last name pipe. Seriously.

Also her past work colleague's first name Tui. She married a guy two years ago last name Speight. The kiwi's here will see the funny side in that easily. I joked their first born could be named Mac. They didn't laugh hahaha.


----------

